# Icones pour Mountain Lion



## Powerdom (5 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

On en trouve encore assez peu. Avez vous déjà découvert un site qui en aurait mis en ligne ? 
merci


----------



## wath68 (6 Août 2012)

MacThemes peut être.
http://macthemes.net/category/icons/


----------



## Powerdom (7 Août 2012)

Merci je vais regarder ce que j'y trouve.


----------

